# Camera Advice



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I'm looking for a good mid priced digital camera. Just something for snapping fishing photos and what not. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RedRanger (Oct 20, 2004)

Been looking too and ran across the Olympus Stylus 600 which looks pretty good. Weather resistant and light weight. Want one that is light enough to put in a shirt pocket while wade fishing. Also like the large bright screen. Found one on line for $251.00. Am interested to hear what other folks think about it as i am not very well versed in the camera dept. Stylus 600 Digital


----------



## FlatWater (May 24, 2005)

Have the 500, it looks like the 600 is better. I like the one i have.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Pentax Optio WP*

Looks like one of the better waterproof cameras out there right now and has 5mp capability.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Canon*

The new Canon S2 IS is awesome. I wish it was out when I bought mine in April. Take a look at the Olympus 5500, that is the one I shoot. If you like it I might be willing to sell mine with 2 512mb cards, a 16mb card, cables, and software for cheap cheap! lol I paid $291 for mine in May and another $100 for the cards. I might be willing to make a good deal for a 2cooler! lol

Zac


----------



## RedRanger (Oct 20, 2004)

Looked into the Pentax Optio awhile ago, and found several reviewers that complained about the cameras program "freezing up".


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

the Canon mid range cameras can't be beat, the S2 IS is a great camera, has IS which is good for taking pics on a boat etc with the movement. 

Others to look at are the A95 (may be discontinued , but replaced with the A520 line).


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Canon S2 IS*

I have this camera and it has been very good to me.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

We just purchased the Cannon S2. I have been playing around with it the last couple of days in the backyard. Seems to be pretty user friendly,I think we will like it. Here is one of the practice shots.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

i have used a kodak 4530 for about two years it has been dropped on concrete and been bounced in the dry box and it takes pretty good pics also


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

I'm rather partial to Canon/Olympus but whatever brand digital you buy, try to get the most *OPTICAL* zoom range 7x-10x... do not pay attention to or even use the *DIGITAL* zoom. Try to get at least a 3+ megapixal capacity... the higher, the better. Most mid range digitals come with macro ability built in, a nice feature to have when you need it. Just my .02 cents worth.


----------

